# Spooky D.C.



## limr (Feb 2, 2016)

Flags by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Geese by limrodrigues, on Flickr




rThe wall by limrodrigues, on Flickr




rCherry blossoms by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## JoeW (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice work--thanks for sharing!


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah, this is an interesting take on DC. Definitely spooky. Nice work.


----------



## timor (Feb 2, 2016)

Well, very nice ! I like the composition work you put in this pictures. It is all about feelings.


----------



## baturn (Feb 2, 2016)

These are all really nice, particularly the last one.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 2, 2016)

That 3rd pic, "the wall", gives me the creeps.  I'm waiting for the knife wielding killer's shadow to emerge.


----------



## limr (Feb 2, 2016)

JoeW said:


> Nice work--thanks for sharing!





Parker219 said:


> Yeah, this is an interesting take on DC. Definitely spooky. Nice work.





baturn said:


> These are all really nice, particularly the last one.



Thank you kindly, gents 



timor said:


> Well, very nice ! I like the composition work you put in this pictures. It is all about feelings.



Really appreciate this!



SquarePeg said:


> That 3rd pic, "the wall", gives me the creeps.  I'm waiting for the knife wielding killer's shadow to emerge.



Then my work here is done


----------



## tirediron (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice set Lenny; the K1000?


----------



## annamaria (Feb 2, 2016)

I like number 3


----------



## snowbear (Feb 2, 2016)

Wait - creepy?  Those aren't east of the Anacostia!
Nice shots, really - nice mood-setting.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 3, 2016)

Those are splendid @limr . I absolutely love cherry blossoms. What camera, lens, and film?


----------



## mmaria (Feb 3, 2016)

#2 

you


----------



## limr (Feb 3, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nice set Lenny; the K1000?



Thanks John! This was indeed the K1000.



annamaria said:


> I like number 3



Thank you! 



snowbear said:


> Wait - creepy?  Those aren't east of the Anacostia!
> Nice shots, really - nice mood-setting.



I had to Google Anacostia! Anywhere can be spooky if you know how to see it 



jcdeboever said:


> Those are splendid @limr . I absolutely love cherry blossoms. What camera, lens, and film?



Thanks!  These were all with the K1000 and HP5 pushed to 1600. I had been doing some night shooting, thus the pushed ISO, but of course didn't finish the roll so the next day's pictures were also shot at 1600. These were probably slightly underdeveloped, so I had to play with the contrast in software. The first and I _think_ the last were taken with my beloved Pentax 50mm f1.7. The other two were with a Vivitar 28mm f2.8. The 50mm is my default, but I've been shooting more with the 28mm to get used to a wider lens and I'm really starting to like it.



mmaria said:


> #2
> 
> you



MARIJAAAAA! Thank you   And a for you!


----------



## snowbear (Feb 3, 2016)

It's the river.  My mom grew up in the Anacostia part of town.  The area east of the river (portions of SE and NE) have been under-served for a number of years though there has been some effort to improve things.  Like any city, there are areas to go to and there are areas in which to be cautious.

Oh, and ya better lemme know the next time ya come down hear, eh.


----------



## limr (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes, sir!


----------



## jaomul (Feb 4, 2016)

Creepy indeed, amazing what a bit of imagination and a camera can do


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 4, 2016)

Great work!  #2 for me.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## limr (Feb 4, 2016)

jaomul said:


> Creepy indeed, amazing what a bit of imagination and a camera can do





spiralout462 said:


> Great work!  #2 for me.  Thanks for the inspiration.



Thank you, and thank you


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## limr (Feb 4, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Nice.



Gracias!


----------



## smithdan (Feb 5, 2016)

Just saw these.  Like them all but have to favor the last one.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 6, 2016)

Oops - I didn't pick!  I think #3 is my favorite but for a really silly reason:  I like how the shadow of the rectangular sign (out of view) is positioned to make you think the bicycle stand is, somehow, casting it.


----------



## limr (Feb 6, 2016)

smithdan said:


> Just saw these.  Like them all but have to favor the last one.



Thank you kindly! 



snowbear said:


> Oops - I didn't pick!  I think #3 is my favorite but for a really silly reason:  I like how the shadow of the rectangular sign (out of view) is positioned to make you think the bicycle stand is, somehow, casting it.



Yeah, I liked that, too! It was one of the things that made me want the shot from that angle.


----------

